# Allen House?



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

My apologies if this has been brought up on this forum before but i'm a bit..confused by this breeder.

http://allenfamilytrust.com/AHGS0.aspx

_Allen House of German Shepherds , is the name which we chose to give AKC for our breeder's name. Which we use for the German Shepherd dogs we have to sale to the Public. We started breeding in 2006 when after getting married in 2004 and then having our first child in 2006. We decided we neededd to have something to do with our spare time. And we also found that we had to have some extra money to cover our needs. Like setting up a collage fond for Molly.

We started with my original German Shepherd dog King Von Allen whom I aquired in 1996 from a breeder in San Diego County, His monther was form Germany and was world champion 26 times in a row. She become one of the most famous German Shepherd dogs ever. I piad some $3500.00 for him. I did not begin to breed till he was older. 

King was born of a litter of 26 puppies by his mother a 26 consective year world champion AKC winner. His is one of the most famous top Pediree lines ever. his childern will continue on in their family name.

_


How exactly was the dog able to win a World Championship 26 times in a row? And when I do a search all I get is her pedigree database page, which doesn't say a whole lot: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/607340.html

Plus..a litter of 26?










I can't believe some of the things on this site.

_ 1. Prince Von Allen has come of age this month Feb. 2009 for stud Services and Breeding use. At one year old he now weights in at 140 LBs. and is the largest of our dogs. He is from Nose tip to tail tip 60 inchs and from the ground to the top of his shoulders 30 inchs tall.
He began he breeding lasat month with tessa.
2. Stud Services are now avaible for Prince._ 

A one year old, 140 pound dog for stud.

Not to mention the breeding stock is all related closely. I don't mind linebreeding if done responsibly but this is a bit much. 

And renting out "security dogs" by the hour hardly seems responsible.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know anything about this, or this breeder, or their dogs, but I just wanted to say, that I LOVE the pictures on this page!! Nothing says professional breeder like a beer belly and flip flops on the website.

http://allenfamilytrust.com/AHGSFemales.aspx 

This just screams Santa in the off-season!! Check out his bling!!

http://allenfamilytrust.com/AHGSMales.aspx 


I do have to say, though, that Lord Du's picture is absolutely adu-rable!!

http://allenfamilytrust.com/BoysoftheHood.aspx


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

It makes sense why the dogs all look so upset in the pictures, eh?


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Heh. 
The stud is 140 lbs, and will get to be 170 lbs...Is that even possible?

A lot of the dog's names are misspelled. Oger-Ogre. Emperiss-Empress. Kimba from The Lion King? There is no Kimba in the lion king.
Maybe it's on purpose. The puppies and dogs are very cute. Actually, they're all puppies. The oldest one is 1 1/2 years. I wish people had to obtain a license to breed, and not just anyone could do it 'on a whim'.









One thing I'm very curious about is, renting a security dog when you go away for the weekend. They let people rent their dogs??? I've never heard of anything like that, is it common?


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

No it's not common at all I believe. And if you pay this guy $1000 up front he'll train your dog to be a "security dog".









I think there was an old lion king with a lion named Kimba in it, but I may be wrong.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

The main character is Lion King is actually named Simba with an S. Is there another Lion King I don't know about?









On the website it says if you don't want a dog, but want the protection a dog can offer, you can RENT their dogs! That's so insane to me!!!!







Dogs are not movies, or tools you can just rent out on the weekend. I wonder if anyone actually rents a dog from him and puts it in their house when they leave???


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Simba is the young lion in Disney's The Lion King.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

They also say they own the patent to Napalm, and he and his mail order bride live on disability payments, setting up a trust for people to give them money.

Yeah........great group.


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Kimba is the main character from "Kimba the White Lion" it is an older Japanese animated cartoon, it is said that "The Lion King" took some ideas from that movie, but I don't think that is necessarily true, there are a lot of comparisons out there though.

Btw... is it just me or do almost all of his breeding dogs have soft ears?


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed that, too. None of their ears are all the way up.


----------



## gsdsrule (Apr 10, 2009)

Yuck.

Soft ears is probably the least of their problems. 

The spelling and grammar on that site are terrible. After the dogs pay for Molly's college, maybe she can come home and help with that.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This breeder was recently discussed on another board. Some people felt it had to be a joke, satire or parody - just too weird to be taken seriously. 

Me? I really don't know . . .


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: My Baby BellaThe main character is Lion King is actually named Simba with an S.


Well yeah, I know that.  Kimba the white lion is what I was trying to think of.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I actually want to check that out! I love love love Japanese animation and Anime.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know what scares me more,the 170 lb GSD or the breeder.....







Not a place I would want to gamble my money on.Even when I had no GSD education.
I think they need lots of help.Hopefully if anyone buys their dogs the money does go into a fund for the little girls college.The family needs her education..


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidThis breeder was recently discussed on another board. Some people felt it had to be a joke, satire or parody - just too weird to be taken seriously.
> 
> Me? I really don't know . . .


This was my thought too. Or scam - did you check out the PRIMARY CONTACT names on the BUYER & VISITOR page - and then the list COUNTRY/REGION - strange - then all the personal information they ask. I'm not an expert at google, but couldn't find anything about supreme court decision regarding napalm patent?


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

They are saying they are running a Medicare trust....very very strange.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Who's going to buy thier cute little floppy eared pups? I DARE someone to contact them. 

They gots to get that daughta an edumacation!

Wow, learn something new every day they own the patent for napalm.

Mercy and What The ****! Thanks for the laugh though.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

if you're as bored as me and need a good laugh, meander over the pedigree database.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/userinfo.html?userid=60479


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Oh wow, this is entertaining!










_When the dogs are with me most the time on any of the dogs will ever have their ears up. Do not ask my why, it has to do with how I am and how they show respect for me. But they all do put up their ears._

So THAT's why all his dogs look traumatized in photos with him! Silly me.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm closing this thread as it really doesn't serve any purpose other than to bash the breeder, which is against board rules. If people wish to continue to discuss the breeder, there are many other discussions on other forums on the web about the same topic.


----------

